# bug spray



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

I am looking for something to keep skeeters and flies at bay with the goats. DD's work hard at keeping everything clean--but there are a certain amount of flies and skeeters--- can we use Bronco? WE are milking 2 does and have one doe that will kid this month ---- she is one we bought for milk and the breeder told us she might be pg and she is pg. She is bagging and just a little swollen behind. Don't want to spray with something that will harm them or not allow us to use the milk. Carolyn


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Bronco spray is perfectly safe for pg animals. It doesn't work well on horseflies but with repeated- either the am or pm milking- spraying it works well to deter biting flies and mosquitos.
I use a ADM spray on my milkers every morning before turning them out. They are spending a lot more time outdoors browsing with the added protection from the biting flies.

Best thing I've done is put out Quick Bayt! Thanks Tim Pruitt!!! I've got way less flies this year than last and LOTS of dead ones.
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe Sara can help you with the mosquitos thankfully we don't have many of them unless you are in the deep woods. Like Kaye flies are taken care of with my Quick Bait feed sacks  Now nats and horseflies...you have to use 10% Pyrethrem so I use Brute pour on, although I put it into spary bottle and spray legs. Red had the first horsefly of the year bothering her yesterday so I know it works really well. For those of you with lice and mites it also is great for that. It's for lactating dairy cattle, but I am very careful not to get it on the udder. Vicki


----------



## leslieh (Oct 25, 2007)

Love the Quick Bayt! It's pretty sad when you and your daughter's evening entertainment is watching the flies spin circles, lay on their back and twitch! :biggrin

I use UltraShield fly spray. It is what I use on my horses and it works very, very well. It is supposed to last for "17-day protection". Don't know about that, but it does work well and it has sunscreen in it and I have noticed that is does help the horses from bleaching out so bad.

Leslie


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

We will order some Quick Bayt and we have Bronco and UltrShield, but wanted to make sure it was safe for them, I will look for the others also. Thank you Carolyn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I use the QB but I also use Natural homemade spray and they work well tho I don't have horse flies here so don't know abt them.

OK couldn't find my original recipe but found these and like I said I use vinegar/witch hazel/citronella or eucalpytus lemon grass and orange oil. water/

Quote
Recipe #1 (The popular Avon SSS mixture)
(this is my old stand by and possibly most effective on Arizona flies and mosquitoes too)

2 cups White Vinegar
1 cup Avon Skin-So Soft
I cup of water
1 tablespoon of Eucalyptus Oil
(For extra mosquito repellant, a friend of mine adds a few drops of catnip oil too)
Be sure and shake well. I give it a B+

Recipe #2
(another stand-by)

1 part Citronella Oil
7 parts water
You can decrease to 4 parts water if pests are really bad.
I use 1 part c. oil to 5 parts water, and rate it a B-

Recipe #3

2 cups apple cider vinegar
2 cups cold prepared tea, sage or chamomile
1 ml (20 drops) eucalytus oil
1 ml (20 drops) citronella oil
½ ml (10 drops) lavender oil
½ ml (10 drops tea tree oil
½ ml (10 drops) cedar oil
1 ml (20 drops) emulsifier such as polysorbate 20 (you can skip this ingredient but shake mixture frequently)
(Recipe from Dressage Today Staff)
I tried this and gave it a C

Recipe #4

1 part insect repellent oil (Citronella, Cedarwood,Lemon Grass, Eucalyptus, Peppermint, Tea Tree, Lavender or castor oil)
10 parts witch hazel C

Recipe #5

1oz. Citronella Oil
2 oz. Avon Skin So Soft
1 cup Apple Cider vinegar
1 cup of water

Recipe #6

6 oz. Avon skin So Soft
14 oz of water C+

Recipe #7

½ tsp Oil of Myrrh
2 cups of water
½ cup apple cider vinegar
¼ tsp Citronella Oil
(Recipe from Mary Brennan, DVM author of Complete Holistic Care and Healing for Horses: The Owner's Veterinary Guide to Alternative Methods and Remedies- Visit Dr. Mary Brennan's Website

Recipe # 8

1/3 cup of Listerine mouthwash
1/3 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar
1/3 cup of vegetable oil B-

If you don't want to mix your own fly spray but want to stay natural, Larry's Horse Spray (http://www.horsesdacor.com/) in my opinion is the best. Dynamite has a spray called Dyna-Shield and Chamisa Ridge has one called Equi-Mist. However, I have had better results with Larry's Horse Spray, during mosquito season I just add several drops of catnip oil.....works great.


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

Sondra -- Thanks for the recipes and ratings!


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes! I have to find somethng for horseflies - they are out with vengence. My goats are not wanting to go out to graze and I am losing milk production. Not good for someone planning to go to the Nationals.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

So would you say it safe to use anything that you can use on a horse on a goat for mosquito's? We have mosquito's almost as big as the goats.


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

I read something recently that I am going to try. Listerine, for bug spray. I was at Wally tonight and I bought some, I will let you guys know how it works. Anybody else try it???

Anne


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

Tim -- Horseflies are visual hunters so the aromatic spraiy-on repellents don't phase them much. My goats will not go out on bright sunny days during horsefly season. They go out to graze at dawn and dusk and stay in the barn or in the shadows during the peak of the day. We do have a Manning fly trap that catches them (a small tent on legs with trap jar on top) but not enough.

For mosquitos, we use a Mosquito Magnet placed in our garden adjacent to the goats' barns and night yards. Enables us to garden early mornings and evenings and really cuts down on the number of mosquitos, no-see-ums, and small black flies. We justified its cost by the amount of West Nile virus and EEE in the state -- in terms of us, not the goats!

To keep barn flies at bay, we hang fly ribbons and cycle wet bedding out of the barns and away from the barns at least on a four-day cycle to best the fly breeding cycle. Some years we've also used parasitic wasps around the barns.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I also always put citranella oil and orange oil in my spray. and use diatamaious earth in their feed and on the floors and resting areas.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been using this stuff for dogs lol. It's that natural defense stuff at walmart. It works for the flies. I can't say about mosquitos, I haven't noticed any. But I spray it on them at milking time because sometimes the flies get on their legs and make them dance while I'm trying to milk. It does really seem to work well. I've been using it on my horses too. One of my horses had a big old horsefly feeding on his leg. I squirted it and it just sat there. Then after a minute it just kinda flew down to the ground and was moving slowly, and finally died. 

Also their is a natural fly spray for horses I used last year, just haven't gotten any yet this year. I can't remember what it's called, but it's in a silver bottle with a green leaf on the front.


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

This may sound crazy but I used this on my daughter to keep mosquitos away when she was a baby. It seems to work on the goats at milking time. I fill a 20oz soda bottle about 1/2" from the top with water. I then take a bottle cap full of pure vanilla extract (not immitation) and mix it. I put this in a spray bottle and keep it in the refrigerator. I use it at milkings without worry of getting it in the milk. LOL or I could make vanilla shakes!!!! LOL It's NOT long lasting but it keeps the girls from doing the Mexican hat dance with the milk pail!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep vanilla is a natural bug repellent


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

What is BRUTE?


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

Brute = a men's aftershave?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes---now that you mentioned it--we used Citris Listerine and Citris Dawn dishwashing detergent with water--- in a spray--I does work, but has to be repeated many times---thanks Sondra for the recipes--I will have to look up the Listerine recipe---ohhh the old age is setting in LOL Carolyn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Brute is in the Jeffers catalog in the horse section. There are others that have the 10% in them also. It was just the one I started with and still use. Vicki


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

I have the Quick bait now and have put it out in a few places....I've got dead flies, thats for sure but still got mega live ones...how do you all put it out. Are you using other stuff in conjunction? Has anyone heard of, or used "Basic H" I was just given a gallon and told that it is "magical" ....suppose to make fly spray with it, help cpntrol worms in the goats if put in the water, clean my house...Yeah right...I quess it would want some help from me...so we will scratch the last one..

P


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Please please please don't use hocus pocus stuff that has a very good chance of harming the rumen of your goats. People think because something worked on their dog that it will automatically work on your goat. When someone uses Basic H for worming and fecal samples before and after and tells you which worm it killed, then use it.

I put a feed sack in my milkroom area, mine is not enclosed it is open to the barn on it's own side of the barn. I sprinkle about a tablespoon of the quickbait on the feed sack every night and in the morning the sack is filled with flies, I just sprinkle it on again the next night. In about a week or so I take the sack over by the hen house for it to work there. New sack in the barn. Yes it is beyond ugly, but I have no flies.

All of this, flies, fleas, ticks is about starting your programs before they become a problem. I do not really have a dog, they are my husbands 3 dogs, this is our first time ever we have had fleas because he didn't start the bio-spot early like I do. Before easter and stop at Thanksgiving has always worked for me. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Basic H is fine for washing down stuff but not internally is my opinion


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks, P


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I have QuickBayt and was wondering how all of you put it out. 

Vicki in NC


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Vicki, read the post a few back from Vicki M. she tells how she uses it.

P


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

GEEZ, DUH! I need new glasses! or a new brain!

Thanks Paula!

Vicki in NC


----------

